
Ask HN: Will a per issue based crowdfunding platform be useful? - sunshi23
I often find myself submit issues on Github but get no response, either maintainer of the repo does not care or too busy because too many people filing too many issues, but not enough people fixing them. So I built https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.issuereward.com&#x2F; and a Github bot https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;apps&#x2F;issue-reward-beta to go with it. Allowing people to crowdfund on a specific issue. Do you think this is useful? Could this extend to other areas? How should I promote this? I tried several things, not working very well.
======
detaro
AFAIK none of the previous attempts at this have done that much. What's
different about yours?

There's also lots of open questions your site doesn't answer:

When does one have to pay when posting a bounty? Where's the money kept? Who
decides that someone, and who that someone is, gets to claim a reward?

~~~
sunshi23
I forgot to ask, could you point me to some previous attempts? So I can check
what difference I have. I did not find much myself except one thing at
[http://freedomsponsors.org](http://freedomsponsors.org) . The difference from
that I think is I have a Github bot that tightly integrated with Github

~~~
detaro
BountySource, GitCoin, FreedomSponsors, BeerPay

